# Tatsächlich ein Eisvogel



## fischerl (3. Okt. 2013)

Hallo
ich bin ja recht selten hier - aber heute muß ich euch damit belästigen:
Gestern Abend habe ich kurz auf der Terrasse etwas gemacht und - hörte plötzlich ein "Platsch" im Teich. Aber anders als bei unseren Fröschen.
Ich habs echt nicht geglaubt, da sitzt doch ein Eisvogel auf unserer Leiter!

Leider hat ihn der Blitz wohl gestört und er ist in dem Moment aufgeflogen, als ich abgedrückt habe. Er kam aber noch ein zweites Mal, da saß er dann am Boden der Pergola und schleuderte ein erbeutetes __ Moderlieschen von links nach rechts. War für meine kleine Kamera schon sehr dunkel und zu weit weg, daher die schlechte Qualität.

Ich bin jedenfalls schwerst begeistert! Ob er wohl noch einmal kommt?

lg
fischerl


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Tatsächlich ein Eisvogel*

Hallo Fischerl

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Erlebnis 

Das ist etwas wirklich etwas besonderes und wunderschön!

Ich habe diese Woche auch das Glück gehabt.
Leider ist er bis jetzt nicht wieder gekommen 

Ich habe mich ein wenig erkundigt und es sind in der Regel Jungtiere auf Wanderschaft, die so zu Besuch kommen.

Ich wünsche dir, dass er wiederkommt (bei dir gibt es ja Fisch)

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------

